# FA out again



## kuopiofi (Sep 3, 2011)

DDOS? Something else? 

Been about half a hour now, anyone checking this one?


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 3, 2011)

ddos


----------



## kuopiofi (Sep 3, 2011)

Anyone working it?


----------



## AMWULF (Sep 3, 2011)

Just another day,  im used to it already :3


----------



## Accountability (Sep 3, 2011)

So much for CloudFlare.

The CloudFlare error tries to load but then everything times out. Trying to access the site directly via IP times out too. 

It's either a DDoS or another router failure .


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 3, 2011)

Accountability said:


> So much for CloudFlare.
> 
> The CloudFlare error tries to load but then everything times out. Trying to access the site directly via IP times out too.
> 
> It's either a DDoS or another router failure .


I don't even get a Cloudflare error trying to load. I just get a straight up Firefox "page cant be loaded" AKA my personal way of identifying when FA is being DDoS'd


----------



## shaytalis (Sep 3, 2011)

[h=1]Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to www.furaffinity.net[/h]Try reloading: www.*furaffinity.*net
Other users are also *experiencing difficulties* connecting to this site, so you may have to *wait a few minutes.*


----------



## Draconas (Sep 3, 2011)

Love seeing the typical "FA is down" thread created every time.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Sep 3, 2011)

Love it or love to hate it  the FA down threads are actually interesting to read sometimes.


----------



## shnurui (Sep 3, 2011)

9-3-11

Religious twats at it now?


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 3, 2011)

Every time Chuck Norris breathes, we get a DDoS


----------



## Kesteh (Sep 3, 2011)

shnurui said:


> 9-3-11
> 
> Religious twats at it now?


 


Kyrodo said:


> Every time Chuck Norris breathes, we get a DDoS



These posts are bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 3, 2011)

shnurui said:


> 9-3-11
> 
> Religious twats at it now?


i dont get it
what is that mean


----------



## kuopiofi (Sep 3, 2011)

Right, anyone heard anything from admins?


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 3, 2011)

kuopiofi said:


> Right, anyone heard anything from admins?


hahahahaha this was the best joke in this thread


----------



## Fay V (Sep 3, 2011)

kuopiofi said:


> Right, anyone heard anything from admins?


Dude. Go to the forum page, scroll down to see who is online. do you see site admins? They're sleeping. It probably won't be up till someone important wakes up.


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 3, 2011)

Aside for a couple of tweets from @furaffinityPR, acknowledging it's down, no. Also, @kesteh, big deal.


----------



## aapur (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh. FA is down again...SO WHAT? its no need to make a new thread each fucking time. Its not like the Admins dont know about the issue. So there is no need to panic just because you suddenly dont have any porn to fap to anymore.


----------



## Shockey Rai (Sep 3, 2011)

Up or Down, Up or Down. THE SITE CAN NOT MAKE UP ITS MIND!


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 3, 2011)

Thought it was down again, wasn't working for me this morning. It sure has been going out a lot lately. -.-



shnurui said:


> 9-3-11
> 
> Religious twats at it now?



I don't get it.


----------



## shaytalis (Sep 3, 2011)

omg why would you make a thread about the topic that most of the people currently browsing the forum are interested in SO ANNOYING


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 3, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Dude. Go to the forum page, scroll down to see who is online. do you see site admins? They're sleeping. It probably won't be up till someone important wakes up.


maybe theyre not on faf. :I

once again i will bring up my point
whenever someone becomes an fa admin they become very supportive of fa admins and behaviour and talk sarcastic to users
i dont udnerstand it, what is the secret initiation admins must go through to be like this?
do they get throwin in a cellar for days?


clayton was determined to find out. he had to dress up as a fake admin and infiltrate the af headquarters


----------



## AMWULF (Sep 3, 2011)

*I think  we should post  a thread EVERY TIME it happens as much as i LOVE discussing  the problems of the site i REAAAALLLY love listening to people whine in the forums about something they can  easily NOT  READ

PENIS*


----------



## shaytalis (Sep 3, 2011)

Here's some entertainment at least:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRZ2Sh5-XuM


----------



## aapur (Sep 3, 2011)

AMWULF said:


> *I think  we should post  a thread EVERY TIME it happens as much as i LOVE discussing  the problems of the site i REAAAALLLY love listening to people whine in the forums about something they can  easily NOT  READ
> 
> PENIS*



Sarcasm FTW.

But seriously. Threads like these shouldnt be allowed, as they come too often.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 3, 2011)

AMWULF said:


> *I think  we should post  a thread EVERY TIME it happens as much as i LOVE discussing  the problems of the site i REAAAALLLY love listening to people whine in the forums about something they can  easily NOT  READ
> 
> PENIS*


 
why dont you uhmm uhhh uhh uhmm uhhh
go outside or not visit faf when fa is down
http://isfycsmn.ytmnd.com/



aapur said:


> Sarcasm FTW.
> 
> But seriously. Threads like these shouldnt be allowed, as they come too often.


simmer down you are too angry


----------



## AMWULF (Sep 3, 2011)

aapur said:


> Sarcasm FTW.
> 
> But seriously. Threads like these shouldnt be allowed, as they come too often.



eh i think they are quite  nice actually,  it gives you SOME sort of info from other people with the same problem
i mean i would love to just wait like a  dog  at my dead masters feet hoping for an admin to finally wake up and tell  us whats going on

BUT

i  like the people who keep posting the threads are quite frankly just completely impatient, especially when it comes to how  things are  dealt with on here


yay whee ^________________^


----------



## shaytalis (Sep 3, 2011)

Clayton said:


> why dont you uhmm uhhh uhh uhmm uhhh
> go outside or not visit faf when fa is down



IMMA GO OUTSIDE AND PLAY *flies a kite at 6:36 am*


----------



## shaytalis (Sep 3, 2011)

AMWULF said:


> eh i think they are quite  nice actually,  it gives you SOME sort of info from other people with the same problem



I actually am here just to hang out.


----------



## AMWULF (Sep 3, 2011)

Clayton said:


> why dont you uhmm uhhh uhh uhmm uhhh
> go outside or not visit faf when fa is down
> http://isfycsmn.ytmnd.com/
> 
> ...



*LOL I WASNT JOKING XD...I REALLY DO LOVE DISCUSSING THE SITES PROBLEMS

its like politics....but with more derp.....SO MUCH DERP*


----------



## shnurui (Sep 3, 2011)

Maybe its that thing we heard about.

You know with all the wind and water?

are the forums even on the same area?


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 3, 2011)

shaytalis said:


> IMMA GO OUTSIDE AND PLAY *flies a kite at 6:36 am*


dont hate on those of us who go out at 5am


----------



## Kesteh (Sep 3, 2011)

shnurui said:


> Maybe its that thing we heard about.
> 
> You know with all the wind and water?
> 
> are the forums even on the same area?


That's long over. It ended August 29th. Where have you been?


----------



## aapur (Sep 3, 2011)

Clayton said:


> simmer down you are too angry



the anger comes from the crappy network i'm on. threads like these just make me dissapointed and sad, as people obviously have to repeat everytime FA is DDoSed or a server crashes. thats why i want threads like these to be blacklisted. 
cause i really dont see the point in seeing the same furs Baww everytime the site is down, and there is no help in this thread anyways.



AMWULF said:


> eh i think they are quite  nice actually,  it  gives you SOME sort of info from other people with the same problem
> i mean i would love to just wait like a  dog  at my dead masters feet  hoping for an admin to finally wake up and tell  us whats going on
> 
> BUT
> ...



all the info i get is that some people cant live without their porn for a few hours. /shot
i have never seen any info on WHAT the cause is in threads like these. the info comes on the site status page instead.

and indeed. they cant deal with the fact that FA dont have as good service as Facebook or DeviantArt. /shot again


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 3, 2011)

aapur said:


> the anger comes from the crappy network i'm on. threads like these just make me dissapointed and sad, as people obviously have to repeat everytime FA is DDoSed or a server crashes. thats why i want threads like these to be blacklisted.


ive never seen you post aside from tonight, so my guess is that you came here to see if there was an explanation for fa being down

am i correct



aapur said:


> and indeed. they cant deal with the fact that FA dont have as good service as Facebook or DeviantArt. /shot again


hahah ahahahahaahaa
good service
Deviantart

shit gives youv iruses


----------



## shaytalis (Sep 3, 2011)

Clayton said:


> ive never seen you post aside from tonight, so my guess is that you came here to see if there was an explanation for fa being down
> 
> am i correct
> 
> ...



*<("<) !*


----------



## AMWULF (Sep 3, 2011)

aapur said:


> the anger comes from the crappy network i'm on. threads like these just make me dissapointed and sad, as people obviously have to repeat everytime FA is DDoSed or a server crashes. thats why i want threads like these to be blacklisted.
> cause i really dont see the point in seeing the same furs Baww everytime the site is down, and there is no help in this thread anyways.
> 
> 
> ...



lol theres plenty of  places for porn XD TRUST me

FA is  kinda like a  red headed step child...you love it...but you cant help but  throw chairs at it  and call it a waste of space XD....might be being a little harsh

but eh, tomatoes tomahtoes 

either way people are still gunna post these threads and i will gladly slap my opinion out there :3 just sayin


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 3, 2011)

Deviantart can go die in a fire. Sites slow. Filled with annoying ads and tracking cookies up the ally, and the forum members there are absolute piranhas compared to here. That's pretty bad.

I personally don't mind having people to cry with and spout bull crap about nothing whenever the site's down.


----------



## aapur (Sep 3, 2011)

Clayton said:


> ive never seen you post aside from tonight, so my guess is that you came here to see if there was an explanation for fa being down
> 
> am i correct
> 
> ...



i came to see if the admins had said anything. i posted in this thread to try to explain that threads like these arent needed. they just bring amusement to the attacker, in case its DDoSing


----------



## shaytalis (Sep 3, 2011)

Kyrodo said:


> Deviantart can go die in a fire.



I know like, how the heck did that site go so downhill?  I wont even go there on account of the viruses you can get from the advertisements.


----------



## shaytalis (Sep 3, 2011)

aapur said:


> i came to see if the admins had said anything. i posted in this thread to try to explain that threads like these arent needed. they just bring amusement to the attacker, in case its DDoSing



Honestly most of the people who are mad in this thread are the people mad about the thread.  The rest of us are just kinda chill.


----------



## aapur (Sep 3, 2011)

shaytalis said:


> I know like, how the heck did that site go so downhill?  I wont even go there on account of the viruses you can get from the advertisements.



what ads? i dont see any there. (AdBlock Plus FTW)


----------



## shaytalis (Sep 3, 2011)

aapur said:


> what ads? i dont see any there. (AdBlock Plus FTW)



I don't trust any software well enough to willingly go to deviantart, sorry.


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 3, 2011)

I have adblock too. Yeah, they really did go down hill. It wasn't always that way. I also hate how they kept changing DA's layout and making it worse over the years. It woulda been nice if they just left things the same. I appreciate FA better, not only because of art and company interests, but for efficiency and lack of annoying ads. I don't bother to block the fa banners, because they're usually links to other fa pages or something relevant and safe


----------



## aapur (Sep 3, 2011)

shaytalis said:


> I don't trust any software well enough to willingly go to deviantart, sorry.



everyone have their own opinion, so no worries


----------



## shnurui (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok, so now we have adds on FA..

Oh what are you going to do?

oh wait, just don't click on any of them, or get linux:/


----------



## aapur (Sep 3, 2011)

Kyrodo said:


> I have adblock too. Yeah, they really did go down hill. It wasn't always that way. I also hate how they kept changing DA's layout and making it worse over the years. It woulda been nice if they just left things the same. I appreciate FA better, not only because of art and company interests, but for efficiency and lack of annoying ads. I don't bother to block the fa banners, because they're usually links to other fa pages or something relevant and safe



i'm concidering opening up for FA here too, as it is a safe site many ways. they just need to do something with the DDoS attacks.


----------



## shaytalis (Sep 3, 2011)

aapur said:


> everyone have their own opinion, so no worries



My opinion is don't jump out of a plane just to test the parachute.  =)


----------



## shnurui (Sep 3, 2011)

Kesteh said:


> That's long over. It ended August 29th. Where have you been?



Cleanup.  It takes time.


----------



## shaytalis (Sep 3, 2011)

oh snap I'm gonna go get my free chocolate muffin at the coffee shop


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 3, 2011)

aapur said:


> i came to see if the admins had said anything. i posted in this thread to try to explain that threads like these arent needed. they just bring amusement to the attacker, in case its DDoSing


that makes no sens.e

You came here to see if the admins had said anything about what is going on with fa
you dont like these threads, which are asking "what is going on with fa", and admins usually answer when theyre online

....


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 3, 2011)

Well I'm pretty sure this has nothing to do with Irene.


----------



## Ivorytigress (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh furries. You make me smile.
Let's just all lay back, and enjoy the 6AM air.


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 3, 2011)

These topics confirm whether or not other people are experiencing the same issues or not. The content might not be interesting, but there is a use to these topics, believe it or not. Or not xD


----------



## FlamingLizard (Sep 3, 2011)

My opinion on this topic is if you can't find something else better to do for the small time period that FA is down, you need to re-evaluate your priorities in life.

*gets back to work*


----------



## aapur (Sep 3, 2011)

Clayton said:


> that makes no sens.e
> 
> You came here to see if the admins had said anything about what is going on with fa
> you dont like these threads, which are asking "what is going on with fa", and admins usually answer when theyre online
> ...



thats because you're not me.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 3, 2011)

FlamingLizard said:


> My opinion on this topic is if you can't find something else better to do for the small time period that FA is down, you need to re-evaluate your priorities in life.
> 
> *gets back to work*


What about me
I'm working on a commission, playing a game, watching TV and listening to music. FAF is just something to do in the meantime.



aapur said:


> thats because you're not me.


 ummmm ok


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm working on learning math and applications to game programming out of a book, because online classes are crap. Tends to get dry really fast, so here I lurk.


----------



## aapur (Sep 3, 2011)

Clayton said:


> ummmm ok



if you cant deal with the fact that my way of thinking is different than your way of thinking should you not speak with me.

end of duscussion.


----------



## Ivorytigress (Sep 3, 2011)

Come on, can't we all just enjoy the time we have together? D: LETS BE FURRIENDS FUREVER!


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 3, 2011)

aapur said:


> if you cant deal with the fact that my way of thinking is different than your way of thinking should you not speak with me.
> 
> end of duscussion.


you're not going to get far here with that attitude.

just a friendly heads up.



Ivorytigress said:


> Come on, can't we all just enjoy the time we have together? D: LETS BE FURRIENDS FUREVER!


 
i for one am enjoying my time on faf at 7:30am


----------



## FlamingLizard (Sep 3, 2011)

Clayton said:


> What about me
> I'm working on a commission, playing a game, watching TV and listening to music. FAF is just something to do in the meantime.



Yeah you're doing something else. Playing a game, watching TV, listening to music, doing commissions. I'm talking about the ones who will keep clicking the forum looking at the same topic over and over waiting for updates just so they can view stuff on the site again. But instead for the many hours, it's just more people saying "I can't access the site."


----------



## shnurui (Sep 3, 2011)

don't forget all the free anime on Hulu....got to love anime....especially the demon and yokai stuff


----------



## Ivorytigress (Sep 3, 2011)

*whinewhine* I CAN'T GO FAP, WHAT AM I GOING TO DO?!? D:

Naw, bro. We don't need fapfaps, we need a party!

NOW EVERYONE KISS AND MAKE UP.

**Capslock is cruise control for cool!~**


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 3, 2011)

FlamingLizard said:


> Yeah you're doing something else. Playing a game, watching TV, listening to music, doing commissions. I'm talking about the ones who will keep clicking the forum looking at the same topic over and over waiting for updates just so they can view stuff on the site again. But instead for the many hours, it's just more people saying "I can't access the site."


 
well they can bitch n complain and i will ignore them
[yt]nUeYiRsy9n4[/yt]
lets listen together


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 3, 2011)

Ohhhhhhh

Why can't we be friends? Why can't we be friends? Doo dee doo, so on and so forth


----------



## Ivorytigress (Sep 3, 2011)

You know. I bet if we keep whining about our small problems, the FA staff will magically wake up and fix them. o:


----------



## Artslave (Sep 3, 2011)

aapur said:


> Sarcasm FTW.
> 
> But seriously. Threads like these shouldnt be allowed, as they come too often.



Maybe the site shouldn't constantly go down, then ;P


----------



## Artslave (Sep 3, 2011)

Lol, this.
I just come here to do business(Who wants to look at MS Paint porn anyways). I was going to copy down some addresses from my notes into my black book today so I could ship stuff, but lol. Guess I get a day off!


----------



## Ivorytigress (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm glad the site is down.
Without it going down, we would've never became furiends ;-; 

(I seriously hope you all know I'm kidding, and want to burn the word furiends..)


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 3, 2011)

We could always wish super uber hard and see what happens. xD I'm pretty sure they won't wake up any faster.


----------



## Ivorytigress (Sep 3, 2011)

Why must you live in my closet, Kyrodo. That's my closet. What if I need clothes?


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 3, 2011)

I is raiding your clothes. You cannot has xD


----------



## Ivorytigress (Sep 3, 2011)

Butbutbut.. I WANT MY CLOTHES.


----------



## shnurui (Sep 3, 2011)

At least he's not being a deer.  Or a jack rabbit as we call em in TX.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 3, 2011)

you guys, if you keep derailing this topic the mods are gonna close ti and we'll never get a slight answer


----------



## deishido (Sep 3, 2011)

*breaks into a random song from the 1950's*

Good morning
Good MORNING!
*F-A is down again~*
Good morning, Good morning 
To you~ <3


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 3, 2011)

And you're a hare XD which is not the same thing, therefore, conclusion goes here. 

I care not! I must stealz the clothes!

Edit: Oh, so we care about this topic now? That's news to me.


----------



## shaytalis (Sep 3, 2011)

Clayton said:


> you guys, if you keep derailing this topic the mods are gonna close ti and we'll never get a slight answer



So what are we supposed to say that's on topic?  The topic is "FA out again."

On topic discussion consists of saying "Yup."


----------



## deishido (Sep 3, 2011)

..anyway, yeah, how long has it been down now? I needed to write down someone's info ; w;


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 3, 2011)

King of the Hill reference. I'm breaking out a beer.

I'm guessing about 4-5 hours.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 3, 2011)

This thread went from whinging to winra in less than three pages. 

Well done folks. You have reversed forum formula.


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 3, 2011)

Woohoo, life's accomplishment there. I'm posting too much >.>


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 3, 2011)

shaytalis said:


> So what are we supposed to say that's on topic?  The topic is "FA out again."
> 
> On topic discussion consists of saying "Yup."


No right now the topic consists of roleplaying and will get the thread locked.
I guess: don't say shit unless it has to do with the topic? :S


----------



## shnurui (Sep 3, 2011)

Kyrodo said:


> And you're a hare XD which is not the same thing, therefore, conclusion goes here.
> 
> I care not! I must stealz the clothes!
> 
> Edit: Oh, so we care about this topic now? That's news to me.



That's the first I've hared about it too.

I guess I'll go find some carrots.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Sep 3, 2011)

All of you newbies are idiots, ya get more than a topic lock for derailment (sometimes depends on who catches it) ya know that right? Kids these days..... 

Ya whatever sit around and wait for a mod ta go "Yep! It's down again."


----------



## deishido (Sep 3, 2011)

Clayton, I suppose I'll ask you. Do you happen to know when the site went down? I'm curious.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 3, 2011)

I think FA is trying to tell us some kind of cheat code

Up, up up, down, up, down, down, up, down, up, up, up, down, up, F5, down, up


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 3, 2011)

deishido said:


> Clayton, I suppose I'll ask you. Do you happen to know when the site went down? I'm curious.


~4 hours ago.



Rozel-Roo said:


> you newbies are idiots


Join Date
    Feb 2008

uhmm what.


----------



## Hipstar (Sep 3, 2011)

I still call DDOS


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Sep 3, 2011)

Clayton said:


> ~4 hours ago.
> 
> 
> Join Date
> ...


Wasn't referring ta you, I'm talking about the ones who joined last month and those who intentionally derail a topic


----------



## Kubwa (Sep 3, 2011)

i wonder why the forums are not ddos'd...


----------



## deishido (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks. Seems like it's been longer, but I just haven't slept is all. These threads get crazy when the site is down, but they do happen to be the most interesting threads. In fact, I think I've seen you before on a similar thread or something. Anyway, thanks again, it's hard to get answers from anyone here.


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 3, 2011)

To be fair, we overturned this topic from being a shark fest like these usually turn out. It's not as if I'm trying to get banned, but I will admit my posts have been a bit careless on this topic in particular. xD


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 3, 2011)

deishido said:


> Thanks. Seems like it's been longer, but I just haven't slept is all. These threads get crazy when the site is down, but they do happen to be the most interesting threads. In fact, I think I've seen you before on a similar thread or something. Anyway, thanks again, it's hard to get answers from anyone here.


yeah im on faf all the time and I do recognize you

np  I got the date from a snarky post I made on twitter when it went down


----------



## MRGamer01 (Sep 3, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I think FA is trying to tell us some kind of cheat code
> 
> Up, up up, down, up, down, down, up, down, up, up, up, down, up, F5, down, up



Cheat unlocked.  5 minutes of extra downtime.


----------



## shaytalis (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh hey yak is viewing the thread.  Any news, yak?


----------



## Shikaro (Sep 3, 2011)

this is the second weekend this happens
...
oh well!
this just means i have some extra time to work on my commissions
also
@Kubwa FA forums are supported by another service, doesnt have its own personal server. i forgot who the provider was however. :c


----------



## Ben (Sep 3, 2011)

I sincerely hope they figure out what on Earth is allowing what I can only presume is the same people to keep DDoSing it every few days. I personally can cope with FA being out for several hours every few days, but I imagine it'll have a nasty effect on user patronage if this continues.


----------



## Ship-Wreck (Sep 3, 2011)

ah, so it is out once more. Thats a shame, I had some things i wanted to draw this morning that I needed refs for...hmm.... *goes and gets on xbox live instead*


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 3, 2011)

Kubwa said:


> i wonder why the forums are not ddos'd...



Because then the people doing it wouldn't get to see the pages of bawwing it generates


----------



## kuopiofi (Sep 3, 2011)

And not a single word from admins...

You'd think they'd awake by now.


----------



## Mazz (Sep 3, 2011)

What am I gunna do now?
No FA?
I don't think I can handle it...


*goes grocery shopping*


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Sep 3, 2011)

This outage is gay


----------



## GeneralBaz (Sep 3, 2011)

You'd think really they had something better to do with their time.

Or some people who actually deserve it to DDoS. Oh well, just shows what a (bunch of) sad fuck(s) he (they) is (are)


----------



## Mazz (Sep 3, 2011)

GeneralBaz said:


> You'd think really they had something better to do with their time.
> 
> Or some people who actually deserve it to DDoS. Oh well, just shows what a (bunch of) sad fuck(s) he (they) is (are)




Awww but furries throw fits when they don't get their pron. No point in a ddos if the people don't cry about it. 

--

It's a brand new day, the sun is high, all the birds are singing... 
You really won't die if you go outside, it's alright.


----------



## Ben (Sep 3, 2011)

kuopiofi said:


> And not a single word from admins...
> 
> You'd think they'd awake by now.



You know, it's not uncommon for people to sleep in on weekends.

Hell, how many of you are still awake from last night?


----------



## Dragon-lover (Sep 3, 2011)

TheRedRaptor said:


> This outage is gay



Hey it's midnight.. you should be curled up and asleep


----------



## coyoteOdin (Sep 3, 2011)

how long will the FA is not yet available?
 * I am angry because I can not for several hours to get to the FA "
 How long will this nightmare will continue?
I'm angrrrrrrrrrrry!!!!!!!

PS sorry for my bad english, I'm not very good speak English

  I'm wildly angry! I can not get to the FA for several hours!


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Sep 3, 2011)

BYTE me sunshine


----------



## Mazz (Sep 3, 2011)

Ben said:


> You know, it's not uncommon for people to sleep in on weekends.
> 
> Hell, how many of you are still awake from last night?



I woke up at 6am. 
I'm one of the crotchety old people. We went to bed at like 11pm... get up at 6am. 

Though yea, I assume they're sleeping in considering it's SATURDAY and they probably have jobs. Also, there are those people who can sleep until noon.


----------



## Draconas (Sep 3, 2011)

TheRedRaptor said:


> This outage is gay


I'd probably re-word that if I were you


----------



## GeneralBaz (Sep 3, 2011)

I can't help but wonder if some of these outages are due to outraged furs protesting that we weren't told about that affiliate thing.

Probably not, but... yanno, it's a theory.


----------



## Excess-0 (Sep 3, 2011)

*Super sadface.*

I had work to do today, maaaan. I only got less than half of it done before the outage happened and I lost access to my notes and reference links. Ffffffffphghphughughh </3 The internet can be so cruel.

Also, for those who are missing porn, there is Redtube. I haven't used it since I got a life, but last I checked it was pretty decent. (In the absence of the adult art I was going to post today, I feel I must at least provide alternative compensation. From me to you, with love.)



I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Mazz (Sep 3, 2011)

Draconas said:


> I'd probably re-word that if I were you




This outage is faggy.


----------



## Excess-0 (Sep 3, 2011)

Ben said:


> You know, it's not uncommon for people to sleep in on weekends.
> 
> Hell, how many of you are still awake from last night?



I am. I get up at 10 pm, answer messages and work on commissions until 10 am, sleep at noon. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## OlaHughson (Sep 3, 2011)

Dragon-lover said:


> Hey it's midnight.. you should be curled up and asleep


That's exactly why FA should have admins from all around the globe. For instance, your "midnight" is my 5/6AM.So if You got someone from my timezone or nearby one, he/she would solve problems faster than people living in US


----------



## ferretsage (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Super sadface.*

These forums are never ddos-ed. Think very carefully about why that might be before you add any angry replies to this thread.


----------



## Draconas (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Super sadface.*



ferretsage said:


> These forums are never ddos-ed. Think very carefully about why that might be before you add any angry replies to this thread.



one word: lulz


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Sep 3, 2011)

Be right back, playing Angry Birds for PC


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 3, 2011)

coyoteOdin said:


> how long will the FA is not yet available?
> * I am angry because I can not for several hours to get to the FA "
> How long will this nightmare will continue?
> I'm angrrrrrrrrrrry!!!!!!!
> ...



I almost want to sig this.

But it cannot beat the current one.


----------



## Mewtwolover (Sep 3, 2011)

coyoteOdin said:


> how long will the FA is not yet available?
> * I am angry because I can not for several hours to get to the FA "
> How long will this nightmare will continue?
> I'm angrrrrrrrrrrry!!!!!!!
> ...


There's no need to be angry, you can find a link to a good alternative furry site on my signature.

Let's see how long FA will be down this time, my guess is 8 hours from now on.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Sep 3, 2011)

> I had work to do today, maaaan. I only got less than half of it done  before the outage happened and I lost access to my notes and reference  links. Ffffffffphghphughughh </3 The internet can be so cruel.


Uhmm, same here. :/
I wish I had my notes saved before in a txt file or something so I could work without depending on FA and his outages. Now I just have to wait. ._.


----------



## dduran8804 (Sep 3, 2011)

On Google Chrome it says on the browser bar "Cloudfare / Error" then it times out on both Chrome and IE


----------



## Avereth (Sep 3, 2011)

Outages aren't so bad.  They actually increase my productivity since I can actually write or color pictures without distraction.  So whoever is lulzing about doing it has done something that makes me make more of what they hate anyway, which means the lulz are mine in the end.


----------



## kuopiofi (Sep 3, 2011)

Frankly, what annoys me most is that none of the admins (there must be at least few active by now...) haven't bothered to update Site Status.


----------



## artfan1987 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm not worried. I've got pages on iB, dA, G+, and the 'Book.
Plus, I'm watching DBZ.


----------



## Urbandingo (Sep 3, 2011)

Kubwa said:


> i wonder why the forums are not ddos'd...


So the person doing the ddos can see and laugh at everyone going "no FA waaaaa"


----------



## Cyril (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh, hello people who keeps DDoSing us! I'm sure you think it's causing a big uproar, and you'd be right, but only among the people you actually want to cause an uproar among, that is - stupid furries. They can't get their porn now, and so they're bawwing about it in this thread. Rest assured, more than just these people are being inconvenienced, but it's not a huge issue, for many of us will walk away from our computers and do something in the real world, or have actual discussions here on the forums, which are conveniently not DDoSed. So thank you, anonymous users of the internet, for crashing our beloved FA time and time again, for you see, you're getting what you want and you should feel proud of yourselves!


----------



## Ben (Sep 3, 2011)

Mewtwolover said:


> There's no need to be angry, you can find a link to a good alternative furry site on my signature.
> 
> Let's see how long FA will be down this time, my guess is 8 hours from now on.



You'd probably net more fish if you linked the beta site in your signature. The new layout on SF is leaaagues better than the old one.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 3, 2011)

I love the responses these types of threads generate.


----------



## Alstor (Sep 3, 2011)

>"We're looking into the current outage. We believe a line card on the router suffered failure." - FA's Twitter
>still talking about a DDoS


----------



## Cyril (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey look the site's back up the tragedy is over folks let's get back to our uneventful lives now.


----------



## kisakisaryu (Sep 3, 2011)

FA is back btw


----------



## Xenke (Sep 3, 2011)

Why were you people even up at that time?

GET A LIFE, FURHAGS.


----------



## Iovis (Sep 3, 2011)

Shockey Rai said:


> Up or Down, Up or Down. THE SITE CAN NOT MAKE UP ITS MIND!


Oh, thanks, now I have a new theme song for FA.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yY3CehyfUko


----------



## Devious Bane (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm starting to enjoy the monthly DDoS attacks.


----------



## GeneralBaz (Sep 4, 2011)

Might I make the suggestion of a front-page apology? I know there was one made in Dragoneer's journal, but... let's face it, how many of the people who use the site read it?

These DDoS attacks could be a single, or multiple, angry users about the Users not being alerted to the Vigilink thing.

I mean, you /did/ break Federal law and all. A "We're sorry" MIGHT stop it all, considering the DDoS attacks started when Vigilink trial was sneaked out without our knowledge. It seems mighty suspicious and all...

Never know, it might help!


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 4, 2011)

GeneralBaz said:


> Might I make the suggestion of a front-page apology? I know there was one made in Dragoneer's journal, but... let's face it, how many of the people who use the site read it?
> 
> These DDoS attacks could be a single, or multiple, angry users about the Users not being alerted to the Vigilink thing.
> 
> ...


I didnt know there was a post in Neers journal about last night's outage.
:S

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2687772/


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 4, 2011)

This topic is a bit outdated, isn't it? I'm surprised nobody's locked this yet. Anyway, I'm kinda glad I made the jump to FaF after the DDoS attacks, or I'd have never found out about Viglink, at least not until somebody made journal about it.

Viglink is old news now though, to me anyway. It's kinda tiring to see the same arguments over and over. Yes, it's against federal law, but I'm certainly not pressing charges because A) I'm lazy, and B) I prefer that FA stays up. Though I would like to see a better notification about it than just the front page.

I do support seeing a site wide apology, and not just on a mere journal. I would also like to note that mitigative/preventative measures exist for DDoS attacks, not just crossing your fingers and hoping it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 4, 2011)

Kyrodo said:


> I do support seeing a site wide apology, and not just on a mere journal.


...there was an apology in a journal?
..where?
I've never heard of FA apologizing for any of its fuckups


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 4, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2678023/

Funny, I guess it depends on your idea of an apology then.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 4, 2011)

Kyrodo said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2678023/
> 
> Funny, I guess it depends on your idea of an apology then.


I'm actually.. very surprised to see that
and I'm not being sarcastic


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 4, 2011)

Surprised me too when I found it. This is why it would be nice if it were a little more publicized than a mere journal, but I believe it's better than nothing.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 4, 2011)

Kyrodo said:


> Surprised me too when I found it. This is why it would be nice if it were a little more publicized than a mere journal, but I believe it's better than nothing.


It's sad/dumb when the owner of a site relies on drama sites to get news out about his own site 
Not pulling this out of my ass, either. He had actually said something along the lines of "most people get the news from [insert dramasite here] anyways" on a livejournal post.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 4, 2011)

Maybe he should do more than lurk over at the usual. Same applies with staff.


----------



## Devious Bane (Sep 4, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I've never heard of FA apologizing for any of its fuckups


They only apologize for things they did right.


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 5, 2011)

Clayton said:


> It's sad/dumb when the owner of a site relies on drama sites to get news out about his own site
> Not pulling this out of my ass, either. He had actually said something along the lines of "most people get the news from [insert dramasite here] anyways" on a livejournal post.


Hm, would you mind referencing where you found this? I found a muramasdragon something or other (dragoneer), and furaffinitytalk, but they've been inactive since 2010. And apparently LiveJournal was also getting DDoSed at some point. Most likely not connected to FA's, but worth noting perhaps.

Taking an enthusiastic Google walk. It seems FaF is only a very small piece of the grapevine.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 5, 2011)

Shikaro said:


> @Kubwa FA forums are supported by another service, doesnt have its own personal server. i forgot who the provider was however. :c



It's Carenath.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 5, 2011)

Kyrodo said:


> Hm, would you mind referencing where you found this? I found a muramasdragon something or other (dragoneer), and furaffinitytalk, but they've been inactive since 2010. And apparently LiveJournal was also getting DDoSed at some point. Most likely not connected to FA's, but worth noting perhaps.
> 
> Taking an enthusiastic Google walk. It seems FaF is only a very small piece of the grapevine.


My apologies, I forgot about this thread.

This was way back on Livejournal, I don't remember what community it was in. Quite possibly FD_2 or WTF_FA or Furaffinity


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 5, 2011)

https://forums.vivisector.org/index.php/topic,548.msg5881.html#msg5881

Conan's post was somewhat interesting. I looked into Dragoneer's tweets, starting at August 27, 2011, and he does mention about Verisign stalking him every time FA gets DDoS'd. They even tracked him down on Facebook, which isn't strange at all...

https://twitter.com/#!/Dragoneer

There's very little discussion about it though. VeriSign might be behind this, but most likely they're just being creepers.


----------



## Accountability (Sep 6, 2011)

Glaice said:


> It's Carenath.



It's technically Varka, being managed by Carenath.

FAF is at 184.105.134.30
Bad Dragon is at 184.105.134.28



Kyrodo said:


> There's very little discussion about it though. VeriSign might be behind  this, but most likely they're just being creepers.


Creepers, yes (To top it off, they'd probably have to go to ED to find that information, or dig really deep through his twitter to find a picture they could match to a Facebook) DDoSing sites and trying to extort money out of them, I doubt it.


----------



## nrr (Sep 6, 2011)

Accountability said:


> It's technically Varka, being managed by Carenath.
> 
> FAF is at 184.105.134.30
> Bad Dragon is at 184.105.134.28



It's Carenath making use of Firon's box, from the looks of things. Or maybe Carenath is typical angsty "forever alone" sysop enough to name his machines after love interests like some cracked-out operators can be sometimes?


```
m0-saintlouis1-mo-us$ dig +short -x 184.105.134.30
30.0-25.134.105.184.in-addr.arpa.
firon.dragonseye.net.
m0-saintlouis1-mo-us$ dig +short -x 184.105.134.28
28.0-25.134.105.184.in-addr.arpa.
s01.bad-dragon.com.
```

That /25 is owned by LaFrance Internet Services, Inc.


```
m0-saintlouis1-mo-us$ whois 'n 184.105.134.30'
#
# The following results may also be obtained via:
# http://whois.arin.net/rest/nets;q=184.105.134.30?showDetails=true&showARIN=true
#


American Registry for Internet Numbers NET184 (NET-184-0-0-0-0) 184.0.0.0 - 184.255.255.255
LaFrance Internet Services, Inc. HURRICANE-CE1103-B8698600 (NET-184-105-134-0-1) 184.105.134.0 - 184.105.134.127
Hurricane Electric, Inc. HURRICANE-11 (NET-184-104-0-0-1) 184.104.0.0 - 184.105.255.255




#
# ARIN WHOIS data and services are subject to the Terms of Use
# available at: https://www.arin.net/whois_tou.html
#
```

I'm afraid I can't be assed to care about this anymore. The endless circlejerking in this entire mess just makes my head spin. Continue playing your game of soggy biscuit, guys.


----------

